

South Park: Freemium Isn't Free - datashovel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemium_Isn%27t_Free

======
datashovel
I see that this has been posted several times already, but after watching it I
can see why. IMO one of the more entertaining episodes of a brilliant show.

